
PEP 582 -- Python local packages directory - elcomet
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0582/
======
enz
This is certainly a valuable feature. I have a little workaround for the
moment. I run the Python program through a Bash script which detects its
current directory and loads the detected venv before launching the actual
python program.

